# Partizan vs Inter Baku (Ag. 1-1)



## CasinoMaister (Aug 5, 2008)

Partizan VS Inter Baku 1.2 5.5 9.5

Partizan was much better in first match - http://www.uefa.com/competitions/ucl/fi ... rt=rp.html
But can Inter Baku do some damage here again ?

I will go for draw again. Why?
Because Partizan has problems in defence, some players are with the Olympic team in Beijing.
Partizan will have a lot of support from the public though, but I think draw is possible.


----------



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, they have problems, but I dont think they will lose. 
But good luck with your bet.


----------

